# Finish Around Basement Tilt in Window



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ohio Don,
Ohio Mike here. I build a small bulkhead around the window that ends up about an inch lower than my drop ceiling. I leave about a foot between the bulkhead and the block. It still lets a lot of light through and enables you to still remove the sash. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike, thanks for the information. Do you happen to have a close up of what the bottom and sides of the window look like? Did you drywall on the bottom or use a trim board?


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Did I post this in the right forum?

Anyone else?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Don,
I drywalled around the window. The bulkhead was made like a 2 x 4 wall and then drywalled. Pretty straight-forward though. Here's a couple more pics from another job. The only difference is I used a small crown mold for the perimeter of the drop ceiling and trimmed the bottom of the window opening with casing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information and pictures. My window is a little different, the bottom of my window is sloped up to the window frame inside the block. I guess my greatest questions I what to do at the bottom? And, would you use drywall or trim at the sides of the window?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Don,
I have done the windows both ways, either drywalling the opening or using finish grade plywood and stained them. Also, all windows I have done have had the bottom slope. I frame the opening so the 2 x 4 sill is 1/2" lower than where I want to meet up with the bottom of the window. No need to follor the slope if you don't want to. If you want the slope, just frame your sill so it matches the slope and is just a tad higher so it seats ok. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

